# pictures od rats inside mC DONALDS



## ultraman2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

I Have Pictures Rats Inside Mc Donald Eating English Muffin The Mcdonalds Philippine I Believe They Knew About Thi Pics But Refuse To Give Something Even A New Phone Or An Ipod, Damn Wendys You Want The Pics???? Its For Sale.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 4, 2005)

i wanna seeeee.


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 4, 2005)

stop frontin and just post them, no one from here is going to pay you. We can just walk into our local fast food joints at night and see the same thing.


----------



## Navyguy808 (Apr 5, 2005)

whats worse.....rats in mickey deez or eatin dog? hahaha me thinks eatin dog....post pictures of some of you guys eatin dog....now i'd buy those....


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 5, 2005)

**deleted image**


----------



## Navyguy808 (Apr 5, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> **deleted**


 
OMFG HAHAHAHAHAHAHA,  cappo you're THE MAN! ahahaha


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 6, 2005)

emma is a fascist


----------



## Navyguy808 (Apr 6, 2005)

_Last edited by Emma-Leigh : Today at 07:26 PM. Reason: They are not rats... _

lol....


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hater. Delete my pic but others can post private parts.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 6, 2005)

Unless you can make a good case for "Rats" being an essential part of your training diet I can pretty much guarantee you that Emma will cleanse this forum of that sort of tabloid.  Better off posting in the "General Chat" forum.


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 6, 2005)

You're right. I thought this was the open chat forum. Sorry Emma for calling u a hater.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Big fucking deal, it was a pic of some roasted K-9's.  Thats the first time I have seen something so minor be edited by a mod on IM.

Not to mention, but I didnt see a set of rules regarding posting and the diet forum.  Did I miss them?  If not, bet your ass emma will write them hahaha


----------



## j rizz (Apr 6, 2005)

dogs are a good source of protein. can you post that pic back up so i can see what it looks like so that next time in my local grocery store i can go down the dog isle and look for what i saw on the pic. it will part of my staple protein intake. its just for reference purposes


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Apr 6, 2005)

_"Last edited by Emma-Leigh : Today at 02:26 AM." 

What the hell .. ? _


----------



## largepkg (Apr 6, 2005)

V has been censored! Is this a first?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 6, 2005)

_No I didn´t get censored. But cappo did. _


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 6, 2005)

*Q*



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Big fucking deal, it was a pic of some roasted K-9's. Thats the first time I have seen something so minor be edited by a mod on IM.
> 
> Not to mention, but I didnt see a set of rules regarding posting and the diet forum. Did I miss them? If not, bet your ass emma will write them hahaha


I didn't think it was all that inappropriate to edit the post.  This isn't the place for roasted doggies and deep fried rats.  The next thing you  know we'll have people posting threads endorsing strawberry flavored douche as a viable fruit drink substitute.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I didn't think it was all that inappropriate to edit the post.  This isn't the place for roasted doggies and deep fried rats.  The next thing you  know we'll have people posting threads endorsing strawberry flavored douche as a viable fruit drink substitute.



Theres a simple problem with your interpretation of things.. people all over South East Asia eat dogs.. its a viable food source.  Douche is not, and thats pretty fucking gross man.


----------



## Navyguy808 (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Theres a simple problem with your interpretation of things.. people all over South East Asia eat dogs.. its a viable food source. Douche is not, and thats pretty fucking gross man.


i agree premier. some people on here have their head wired to their ass, and Cockmaster said i was a weirdo


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Theres a simple problem with your interpretation of things.. people all over South East Asia eat dogs.. its a viable food source. Douche is not, and thats pretty fucking gross man.


You raise a good point, however...

This thread was not created as a venue to enlighten us all on the dietary habits of South East Asia.  Nor was it created as an educational source for the protien values of Canine Quisine.  This thread was created as a tabloid story about Rats found in McDonalds and the pictures posted of the roasted dogs was merely posted for "shock" value.

Now stating all this I will restate my position that this sort of crap belongs in the "Open Chat" forum.  Not here.

Oh... Navy Guy.... Don't flatter yourself.  The only "Cockmastering" you are familiar with is the way you manage to gasp for air while you're on your knees blowing Marines for a pack of luckys.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Your right, it does belong in open chat.  But it shouldnt have been edited.. I mean rarely does a thread not evolve(go off topic) into something else.  This just went the way of the dogs


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 7, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Oh... Navy Guy.... Don't flatter yourself.  The only "Cockmastering" you are familiar with is the way you manage to gasp for air while you're on your knees blowing Marines for a pack of luckys.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your right, it does belong in open chat. But it shouldnt have been edited.. I mean rarely does a thread not evolve(go off topic) into something else. This just went the way of the dogs


 Agreed.  I'll buy the next round


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Witmaster
> Oh... Navy Guy.... Don't flatter yourself. The only "Cockmastering" you are familiar with is the way you manage to gasp for air while you're on your knees blowing Marines for a pack of luckys.


I hate to laugh at the expense of another member but that was funny.


----------



## Navyguy808 (Apr 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I hate to laugh at the expense of another member but that was funny.


lol....grow a pair min0, if somthins funny...laugh at it. what would the military be without service rivalry and shit talkin


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 9, 2005)

Navyguy808 said:
			
		

> lol....grow a pair min0, if somthins funny...laugh at it. what would the military be without service rivalry and shit talkin


I didn't know how you would take it, some people are easily offended.
Ok let me laugh now...........


----------

